# Restuarant School at Walnut Hill



## oasisbeatle (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi:chef: 

I'm probably going to be attending the RSAWHC soon and the program seems really good. I will probably stay on campus to avoid a commute into Philly every morning . I am seeking some advice from anyone who has attended or knows anything about the campus life there. Some questions I have are:

*Do the rooms have internet connection?
*Is there an exercise facility on campus or close by for student use?
*Can you schedule your classes or are you assigned to certain times?

Thanks for anything! I am going for an interview at the end of September, where I can ask some questions, but I'm getting impaitient and hope someone on here can help me sooner .


----------



## ecochic (Aug 15, 2006)

Not to overly question your choice of schools, but I was considering going there for a while before a teacher, the news, and a few culinary minded friends mentioned how it's not exactly one of the better ones. Maybe you should try like, J and W or something? I just met chefs from those two, and the Art Institute. Oddly enough the AI one had the best experience.(then again, I'm applying to J and W anyway so...)


----------



## dangel (Oct 21, 2006)

I started at TRS Sept '07. To answer the OP:

The rooms have wireless internet connections. (We are located in University City University City, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ).

There are exercise facilities that you can join on the campus' of the larger schools (TRS is a small private school)

The classes are scheduled for you - my schedule worked out well for me.

To answer EcoChic:

I have to say that your _"teacher, the news, and few culinary minded friends"_ are mistaken b/c my learning experience so far has been excellent. I'm curious about the news report - what was the main topic and what exactly did they say about TRS? Sounds odd. We have a Master Pastry Chef onboard as well as several other talented and highly experienced chefs. Many people here may recognize the name Chef Tell. He is actually one of my 3 chef instructors this semester.

If anyone is interested in going on a tour at TRS you should know that except for the big deal holidays they hold tours every single Saturday morning. Any questions will be answered via email or phone (or at the tour). Of all the schools that I toured TRS was the most straight forward and put me at the most ease. I haven't attended any other culinary schools so I'm not qualified to compare and contrast but I can say that I am very satisfied, I'm having a good time and that I'm glad that I decided to go to TRS.


----------



## msmadelinerose (Sep 1, 2007)

_I checked out all the Philadelphia Culinary Schools and chose to go to JNA Institute of Culinary Arts. First, it was the only school that let me come then and there, no open house, no prescheduled tour, walk in and let us show you what we're about. Any school can put on a good show with enough notice, no notice, and it's good is what impresses me. The Chefs at JNA are excellent, and every one of them makes themselves available if you need extra help. I'm getting an excellent education, and paying less for it. Before you sign up for school, check them all out, and decide which school fits you._

_Ever seeking knowledge_
_MsMadelineRose_


----------



## dangel (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm sure that JNA is a great school  
Is JNA a diploma or degree program? I'm going for a BS at TRS. What are the hours for JNA's restaurant? I'm assuming that the menu is very affordable on a student's budget - I'd like to check it out! The TRS restaurant and our pastry shop offer great meals at low cost. 

The staff at TRS is very helpful and I'm sure they'd arrange a full tour for someone who couldn't attend one of the open-houses that are held each and every Saturday. Expecting a bustling school/business to put the breaks on and deliver a full tour to every student who shows up unannounced is a bit much tho. It is not as if your checking out a day care center lol


----------



## msmadelinerose (Sep 1, 2007)

_Dangel,_

_You can get the answer to your questions and others by visiting JNA's website Culinaryarts.com, contacting the school vis the website or phone. They offer both a Diploma and Degree programs._

_MsMadelineRose_
_Ever seeking Knowledge_


----------

